# Seminar Topics



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Well it’s that time of the year again when I travel around from trade show to trade show with the store. Along with having our booth we will be doing seminars on horse and mule packing throughout the weekend(s). I normally deal with issues and topics I think people want to learn or hear about. As I am getting ready for the Montana Sportsman Expo in a couple of weeks I got to thinking, what would people like to hear about? Just not what I think people want to hear about. So, let me know your thoughts on topics you would like to learn or hear about in seminars at trade/sportsman shows. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

One of the things I would like to hear is a yearly update on federal law changes that impact trail riding/camping. Usually you find out you've been breaking a law for a year or two due to a change before finding out about it from a fellow rider. If you're unlucky enough, it's finding out about those changes while being written a ticket.

The other thing I like to hear about is the latest and greatest gadgets and gear that has come out.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

Darrin those are both great I plan on bringing up some of the USFS regulations. I have a steady flow of folks through the store that never realized We have food storage regulations for example, and can't understand why an aluminum beer can in the creek doesn't qualify as a bear resistant container !!! New gadgets are tougher since us packers don't change to much


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I thought of gadgets because of what I ran across this weekend looking at Garmins that I didn't know about. Nice little unit called the Spot Personal Tracker, lets people follow where you are at but most importantly, save your hiney if you get in trouble as it can transmit a distress signal and location. 

My dad is older but still likes riding. Him carrying this along would make everyone feel better.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I carry a spot .....They are great ! my wife lets me wonder all over the Bob Marshall Wilderness all she asks is to send her an I'm OK message every morning off my spot so she knows I'm alive


----------

